# webcam -> RF -> TV



## pet (May 13, 2007)

Hola a todos:  

Resulta que estoy intentando crear un circuito que pueda convertir la señal que procede de una webcam a señal de televisión. Además poder enviarla a distancia (pequeña) por radiofrecuencia.
Para empezar mis preguntas son:

   ¿Que tipo de señal tenemos en la salida de una webcam?
   ¿Existen circuitos integrados comerciales que hagan esta conversión?
   ¿Sería ma conveniente hacer la conversión antes o despues de enviarla por RF?
   ¿Por qué las mujeres cuando se pintan las pestañas abren la boca?... en fin!!!

Ojala me pudierais ayudar gracias...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 13, 2007)

Si es una webcam normal tipo USB lo tienes crudo, mejor comprate una con salida de video las hay baratitas como minomo de 35€, por un poco mas hay de RF busca por ebay


----------



## pet (May 14, 2007)

gracies tio pep...


----------



## pet (May 14, 2007)

mia que he estadobuscando y no encuentro nada d esto...

Como lo busco (es decir que pongo para bscarllo)???

gracias


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 4, 2007)

hola. fijate en : http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/camaras-seguridad/_OrderId_PRICE_DisplayType_G
o en:
http://listados.deremate.com.ar/seguridad-vigilancia-camaras_43345/_dtZgallery_srZpriceasc

salu2


----------



## mvandam (Feb 5, 2008)

creo que lo que buscan es esto no?

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/tecnologia/nota.asp?nota_id=983811


----------

